# Dell Precision m7710 laptop and xorg



## markb (Apr 17, 2016)

Good day,

Precision m7710 Skylake i7-6820HQ with Intel HD Graphics 530 and Nvidia Quadro M5000M.

I simply get 'no screens found' error whether or not I install nvidia driver from pkg, ports, or whether I uncompress latest BSD driver from Nvidia website.  Ditto if I use VESA or pkg/ports the Intel Graphic driver.

This occurs whether 10.2, 10.3, or 11.0.  Even went so far as to grab latest PC-BSD v11 install and it too failed whether I selected Xorg, or VESA 'graphical install' (no screens found during install, but PCBSD installs via command-line).

YES, I can boot 10.3 and 11.0 (along with Windows 10 / Ubuntu / Debian / Kali / OpenSUSE), but no Xorg on the BSD's.

I can't be the ONLY bleeding-edge precision BSD user out there <G>.  Has anybody gotten Xorg to run on a m7710?

Thanks,
MarkB


----------



## tetragir (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi,
A Notebook with 2 graphics "card" is never easy, it's not well supported even on Linux. Try disabling the Nvidia card from BIOS (and don't load nVidia drivers too) and see what happens.


----------



## markb (Apr 21, 2016)

Tetragir,
If you're ever in Illinois I owe you a beer <G>!  (hope that doesn't violate forum rules) I'm typing this from m7710 smoking laptop in FreeBSD11 (supports both my wire/wireless out of the box) along with functional Xorg / Xfce4.  I disabled both "Switchable Graphics" and "Dock Display Port" in the BIOS and here I am.
Sincere thanks!
MarkB
PS: Now to Dell support and find out WHY all the OS seem to function just fine with these 2 options disabled.
PPS: Next: try in FreeBSD 10.3 -- SUCCESS!  Just need to figure out adding wireless support.  Again, THANKS!


----------



## markb (Apr 21, 2016)

FROM DELL:
This system actually has two graphics cards. It has the Nvidia Quadro M5000M and also the Intel HD 530 graphics. It is able to switch between either graphics card depending on preset settings and how much power it needs. Turning on switchable graphics makes it where both graphics cards are enabled and it can switch between them as it likes. Disabling switchable graphics turns off the Intel card and make it where only the Nvidia card is running. The drawback of having it disabled is that the system is constantly using the Nvidia card which draws more power.

I hope this helps anybody else using m7710 Precision laptop.
MarkB


----------

